# need help with fbq2496 owner



## nick24u (Nov 12, 2010)

hi,
I would be very thankful if a fbq2496 owner could give me the chemical capacitor values on the fbq2496 processor board. I was in the process of modding it and removed all caps without paying attention that there was no label about values, which is the first time I see that in behringer products, as I already modded deqs and dcxs and always found values aside components label :huh:. I can give my various mods and upgrades in return to this saver :wave:. thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ever get this info?


----------



## nick24u (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Mechman,
I did not get the info so far. couldn't find any schematics on the net either. fbq's still on the desk, waiting for upgrade...
thanks for your help anyway.


----------

